# Home Entertainment PC - Micro ITX



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. März 2022)

Hey zusammen, ich melde mich mal nach einiger Zeit wieder mit einem Projekt. Da ich bald umziehe hatte ich überlegt mir einen Home Entertainment PC zusammenzubauen. Die Idee ist, dass dieser im Wohnzimmer steht und an den Fernseher angeschlossen wird. Ich würde dann darüber sämtliches Streaming (Netflix, etc.) laufen lassen.

Würde mich erstmal zu Feedback zu der Idee an sich freuen. Insbesondere dazu, was die angenehmste Lösung ist den PC zu steuern. Ich dachte an eine Tastatur mit eingebautem Touchpad. Ansonsten weiß ich, dass ein Apple TV o.ä. sicher einfacher zu bedienen wäre, ich habe aber ehrlich gesagt Bock einen PC zu bauen (habe das noch nie komplett gemacht und ist ein kleiner "Traum").

Ansonsten freue ich mich über Anregungen zu den Komponenten. Ich habe folgendes Gehäuse rausgesucht (Link) und bin nun etwas unsicher, welche Komponenten (Mainboard, CPU, RAM, SSD) dazu passen würden. Budget ist maximal 1000€ - denke aber, dass das fast schon zu viel ist, da ich ja nicht mal ne Grafikkarte brauche. Bin aber bereit einen Aufpreis für gutes Design zu bezahlen.

Danke und beste Grüße
Henrik


----------



## TheRattlesnake (28. März 2022)

Ich habe jetzt schon seit etlichen Jahren einen HTPC und würde ihn nicht mehr hergeben wollen.
Schaue darüber normales Fernsehen per TV Karte (mittlerweile eher selten), Netflix, Youtube etc. Aber nutze ihn auch zum Musik hören oder der Browser ist auch immer offen um nebenbei direkt auf dem TV was im Internet zu machen (wie jetzt grade).

Zur Steuerung nutze ich eine normale Funk Maus/Tastatur. Hatte es am Anfang mal mit einer Fernbedienung probiert aber das  war immer etwas umständlich.

Mit 1000€ für die Hardware kommt man da sicher locker hin. Ein kleiner Intel I3 oder maximal i5, Mainboard mit ner M.2 SSD und 8GB Ram würden da schon reichen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. März 2022)

Danke, das freut mich zu hören. Ich habe mich mal an einer Konfiguration versucht - würde mich über Feedback dazu freuen. Habe keine Ahnung, ob die Komponenten gut harmonieren bzw. ob ich zu teure Teile ausgewählt habe.
Hoffe der Link funktioniert: https://pcpartpicker.com/list/DWYZfv


----------



## Worrel (28. März 2022)

Bedenke, daß im Wohnzimmer der Faktor Lautstärke nicht zu vernachlässigen ist.

Daher habe ich mich für meinen Media Player PC - auch wenn ich noch genug Einzelteile für einen selbstgebauten PC rumliegen habe - für einen fertigen passiv gekühlten Mini PC entschieden:









						cirrus7 nimbini - Intel® NUC endlich auch lautlos
					

Der cirrus7 nimbini ermöglicht es endlich einen wirklich lautlosen, da passive gekühltes, Intel® NUC System zu betreiben.




					www.cirrus7.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2022)

Wäre nicht der einfachste - und vor allem günstigste - Weg sich die Streamingdienste als App auf den Fernseher zu ziehen (sofern es der eihe e TV zulässt natürlich) oder einen Mediastick zu nutzen?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (28. März 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wäre nicht der einfachste - und vor allem günstigste - Weg sich die Streamingdienste als App auf den Fernseher zu ziehen (sofern es der eihe e TV zulässt natürlich) oder einen Mediastick zu nutzen?


Wenn man exakt nichts anderes damit tun möchte ist das sicherlich die beste/günstigste Lösung, wobei man hier bereits einiges an Unfug beachten muß.
Reines WLan z.B. bekommt stellenweise massiv Probleme wenn HD oder schlimmer gar 4K Inhalte nicht total zu Tode komprimiert wurden, deswegen würde ich wenn viel WLan in der Umgebung ist pauschal auf LAN Kabel setzen.

Dazu kommt noch die Möglichkeit komfortabel im Netz surfen zu wollen oder gar unterstützende Programme/Plugins/sonstwas nutzen zu können.
Das ist der Punkt wo man an einem "Mini PC" quasi nicht mehr vorbei kommt.

Ich persönlich habe vor einigen Wochen meinen Alten gegen ein kräftigeres Modell ausgewechselt und es ist der hier geworden:


			https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B092V38CD6/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
		


Das Vorvorgängermodell was ich auch habe hat mich schon nicht enttäuscht, es läuft/lief bei mir 24/7 und da war der noch vorhandene Lüfter bereits vernachlässigbar, da der nie wirklich hochdrehte.
Jedoch schwächelte der schlußendlich hier und da bei der 4K Material Wiedergabe welche in Zusammenhang mit der verwendeten Kompression steht.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. März 2022)

Danke schon mal für die vielen Antworten!

Ich denke auch, dass ein SmartTV oder AppleTV einfacher wäre - ich habe aber Lust auf die Flexibilität des PCs und einfach Bock einen zu bauen 

Bzgl. der Lautstärke: Glaubt ihr das ist mit den ausgewählten Komponenten akzeptabel? Ich hab mir auch die vorgeschlagenen Mini-PCs angeschaut. Macht sicher Sinn, aber wie gesagt habe ich Lust was eigenes zu bauen, auch wenn es dann größer wird.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. März 2022)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass ein SmartTV oder AppleTV einfacher wäre - ich habe aber Lust auf die Flexibilität des PCs und einfach Bock einen zu bauen


Gut, den "Bock" einen PC zu bauen will ich dir nicht nehmen   
Aber geht das nicht auch mit einem Laptop ?  Also ich nutze den jedenfalls dafür wenn ich auf dem Big Screen zB. was aus der Mediathek sehen will. Außerdem wäre das Thema Lautstärke in dem Fall fast zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (29. März 2022)

Sicher ginge ein Laptop, wobei das Gerät ja nicht auf der Couch, sondern am TV stehen soll.

Falls jemand noch Feedback zum Build hat, sehr gerne, ansonsten schon mal vielen Dank.


----------

